# Background Question...



## smallearssuck (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I know this question may not be an easy one to answer but I'll ask anyways...

During my high school times I got in trouble with stealing... went to court, and I forget exactly what they called my ruling but it came to something like... I wasnt found guilty, nor was I found innocent. I had a 6-month probation area in which they told me if I didnt get in any trouble "all would be forgot"...

I'm not sure exactly what this means... so, when filling out applications for police departments, do I have to answer yes to "Have you ever been convicted of a felony / misdomeanor"?

Technically I was never convicted (to be found guilty) of the crime, but according to them, I wasnt innocent either....

Does anyone have and reccomendations on getting my background checked so I can see what will show up? Is it worth it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

Cont without a Finding. (if you don't get into trouble between the dates they gave you it is closed). They gave you a chance if you stay out of trouble it is dismissed. Check with the probation dept where this happened and they can do a Bop check or you can request a Bop check with the Bop section in Mass criminal Justice center in Chelsea.


----------



## smallearssuck (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you!

This was a quite a few years ago, and I never got in trouble again... so everything should be dismissed. So just to double check cause I dont want to be lieing to anyone... if they ask, I can truthfully say I've never been convicted right? 

When you say its closed, this means it wont show on my record at all...right?

Thanks for the speedy reply!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Everything shows on your record, the mere fact that you were charged with a crime will show. Doesn't matter if it was CWOF or DISM it will be there. But yes you can truthfully say that you have never been convicted .


----------



## smallearssuck (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification! :-D


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

What ever you do, just don't get caught in a lie. Once you lie, your done. You might want to be upfront and let them know because they will find out! Good Luck


----------



## smallearssuck (Apr 21, 2008)

BPD3352 - You right, I dont want to be caught in a lie, nor do i plan on lieing about it.... Thats why I'm here trying to get clarification. 

I was looking at an application and it says:

"If you have ever been convicted of a crime (Felony or Misdemeanor) that has not been Officially annulled by a court, You must complete the following section, give the date, location and nature of the Felony or Misdemeanor conviction. If you leave these spaces blank, You are certifying that you have no current record of conviction."


Then the first question is:

"Other than Minor Motor Vehicle Violations have you ever been convicted of a crime?"

Would I be expected to answer yes? To my understanding a CWOF is not a conviction right? Or should I put yes and explain myself?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> "Other than Minor Motor Vehicle Violations have you ever been *convicted* of a crime?"


Answer is No



> "Other than Minor Motor Vehicle Violations have you ever been *charged* with a crime?"


Answer would be yes


----------



## smallearssuck (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Gil once again for clearing that up!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

If you were charged as a juvenile (which you made no mention of), you won't be able to get the CORI information from CHSB - you will have to go to another agency to get it. I can look the information up for you if need be.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

No police department is going to simply ask if you've ever been convicted; the wording will be along the lines of "have you ever appeared as a defendant in any court proceeding".

As someone mentioned, be sure to be 100% truthful. A CWOF will not disqualify you from the job, but lying on the background package certainly will.


----------



## smallearssuck (Apr 21, 2008)

Frank - I was in fact charged as a Juvenile, as I was 17 at the time of the incident. 

However, I'm not sure I follow what your telling me in te second half of your post....What CORI Information am I looking for?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

If you were 17, you would have been charged as an adult.

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopssub...ORI)&L4=Requesting+Criminal+Records&sid=Eeops

CORI = Criminal Offender Record Information


----------



## smallearssuck (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the information everyone! Wish me luck


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:
"Other than Minor Motor Vehicle Violations have you ever been *convicted* of a crime?" 
Answer is No

Quote:
"Other than Minor Motor Vehicle Violations have you ever been *charged* with a crime?"

Answer would be yes.

I have seen more candidates get shitcanned for such two simple questions. It seems like the second question would be the only "yes" answer to a lot of candidates.

Instead of being honest, they try to skate on it.

Bad move.


----------



## smallearssuck (Apr 21, 2008)

94c - So your saying they try to hide the fact they did wrong? Or are you implying something else?


----------



## emerlad (Nov 15, 2007)

Goes back to what gil said, people don't realize there is a cori generated from just being charged.
No matter what happens in court.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

smallearssuck said:


> 94c - So your saying they try to hide the fact they did wrong? Or are you implying something else?


The question is a simple one. Have you ever been *charged*?

Since they know they weren't convicted of anything, they try to skate on the answer. Like mentioned above, it will show up on a BOP and there will be a report generated somewhere from it.

BE HONEST!!!!!!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Unfortunately, when applying for any job in LE your background will be scrutinized. Just make sure to demonstrate that you have outgrown that behavior and it was 5 years ago etc. Be able to demonstrate, professional development (get a degree, military etc) and show that you have moral integrity. If you can/have done that then I think you may not be bypassed. Good Luck


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I said I'd dig up the information for you and never got around to it...

You can request your personal juvenile CORI by calling the Probation Commissioner's office. They'll send you a form in the mail that you will need to fill out and send back to them.

http://www.mass.gov/courts/contactus.html


----------

